# Epson Stylus Photo R340



## bumble007 (Dec 25, 2004)

I have a message on my printer Servive required on the above named printer, anyone no of how to reset this particular model, without taking to an Epson dealer, thanks alot


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

bumble007 said:


> I have a message on my printer Servive required on the above named printer, anyone no of how to reset this particular model, without taking to an Epson dealer, thanks alot


_Hi bumble, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

My research (and being an Epson® Printer user in the past) tells me that when you get the *Service Required* message, the filter pad is past its useage point and needs to be replaced.

It was cheaper for me to buy another printer (here in Australia), as the cost for the pads was dearer than the price for a new one. (Pads= $AUD92.00 - Printer = $AUD67.00) 

Having said that, I suggest that you telephone your nearest Epson™ Service Centre and ask them, as these pads might be more economical where you live.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## bumble007 (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, and cheers for your greeting, i also have a epson R300 and when this message appears it is possible to reset the printer by pressing three buttons on the printer together and this resetts it.

There is also a program called the SCCS Service utility that unlocks it but this does not support the r340. Was wondering if anyone new of such a program that wud work with the R340. or anyother way, thanks


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again bumble,

The Epson™ Printer that I had _was_ a *R340* too; hence, the advice in my previous post.

I 'hunted' everywhere to find an 'unlocker', but unfortunately I could not find one; thus a replacement was necessary. :sigh:

Sorry for the 'bad' news from me; however, one of my collegues might read this thread and offer an alternative that I do not know of.

Kind Regards,

Dave T.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

This is a long shot.
Your waste ink pad will still need service to avoid spill-over.

EPSON R3x0
Turn on power.

Press and hold buttons:
STOP, MAINTENANCE and POWER;

Hold for 12 seconds. 

Another option would be to purchase a service manual from a trusted seller on eBay. They're inexpensive and should contain servicing/resetting procedures for the waste ink counter/reservoir if you are so inclined.


----------



## bumble007 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi, i took it to my local computer shop and they re-set it for me for a fee, so there must be a way of doing it, they said it took a bit of doing and they had to download software.

Wud like to no how they did it, but they wud not tell me, never mind at least i have it working.
Thanks for help everyone.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update !
Have a look at the bottom of this page...wish I found it sooner :sigh:
http://www.asc365.com/CIS/cis.htm


----------

